# Does anyone else miss the old GBAtemp?



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 9, 2012)

I 'm not sure I like the new one...

I mean, I went away for almost a year, and now I come back it almost looks like Facebook...

I'm not sure I like the 'following and followers' bit, and the new layout...

On the other hand though, I do like the alerts and the likes (even though it looks a hell of a lot like Facebook now...)

I also miss some little things like the little medals under your username (I really don't know why, I just suppose I got used to seeing them and now I kind of miss them...) and the old, slightly larger avatars (now Dry Bone's head and feet get cut off...)

Anyone else?


----------



## Forstride (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, I miss when we didn't have as many Pokenoobs and romkids flooding the forums with shit.


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 9, 2012)

The following/follower thing is a little weird, but none of the changes really bother me all that much. No more bragging rights at 3000 posts though. >.>


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 9, 2012)

Are we talking cosmetic wise or member activeness wise? If both, there are a ton of things I miss. Nothing you can do it about now.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 9, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Are we talking cosmetic wise or member activeness wise? If both, there are a ton of things I miss. Nothing you can do it about now.


Both, I was referring too...



Forstride said:


> Yeah, I miss when we didn't have as many Pokenoobs and romkids flooding the forums with shit.


Well, yeah, that was good too...


----------



## Latiken (Dec 9, 2012)

I kinda like the new layout. One of the things I miss was the Review Portal thingy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2012)

Do I miss when the site was a place for insightful discussion, when Guild wasn't such a bitch and when you could come here to discuss news without everyone getting all pissy over everything? Yeah, I do.




But XenForo is okay. No blogs suck, though.


----------



## Devin (Dec 10, 2012)

I... Miss Goli. 

(In all seriousness I don't even remember what the old forum looked like/worked. I'm that used to this new one.) I also see that someone was able to make the GBAtemp Wiki into the old theme, that possible for the entire forum or what?0


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 10, 2012)

Devin said:


> I... Miss Goli.
> 
> (In all seriousness I don't even remember what the old forum looked like/worked. I'm that used to this new one.) I also see that someone was able to make the GBAtemp Wiki into the old theme, that possible for the entire forum or what?0


Possible, I'd imagine it would take a long time. I'm more worried about them bringing back all of the features from v3 (which it seems the OP missed).


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 10, 2012)

I miss the three columns customizable portal with separate frames   for homebrew news, reviews and game releases!
But I also know we are not missing much anyway, there aren't any noteworthy DS or Wii releases, and 3DS isn't hacked yet....


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, I was in hospital for 3 weeks, and wasn't on the Temp for nearly a month, the layout takes patience and some getting used to.


----------



## Magsor (Dec 10, 2012)

No because moderators and community make this website so good. They are still there.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 10, 2012)

Magsor said:


> No because moderators and community make this website so good. They are still there.


 
Check again.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> I miss the three columns customizable portal with separate frames for homebrew news, reviews and game releases!
> But I also know we are not missing much anyway, there aren't any noteworthy DS or Wii releases, and 3DS isn't hacked yet....


Yeah, I miss that too...



Magsor said:


> No because moderators and community make this website so good. They are still there.


Well, most of them anyway...


----------



## Valwin (Dec 10, 2012)

i miss when the site was good


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

Can you hide posts from certain people, there are some things I wish to say at this point...


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 10, 2012)

If the community wants to be better every member needs to put forth the effort to make it so. The community isn't necessarily any worse than it was before (except for all of the puns in the USN).


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 10, 2012)

I've found myself visiting less recently (never posted much anyway...), partly due to the website changes (i remember enabling adblock specifically to block the stupid likes etc, couldn't set it up again for XenForo), but mainly due to frequently entering a interesting looking thread and finding 95% of the time it's already polluted by the same members posting the usual crap barely related to the actual subject -_-

Get most of my gaming related news etc from other sources now, which is a shame really, I liked lurking here from 2006-2011ish 

Meh, I still donated $5 to the site after it was back from the hack, will have to see how much longer I can hold out before it all becomes nothing more than the trash posts you find at the bottom of most blogs.

/rant.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2012)

lol GBAtemp good? lmfao

This place, man, I come here every day but damn. Its all the romkids and pokemon, the other mods? LMFAO gimme a break. You bitches should just be glad that I even post here anymore because when I do you get to see what a good post looks like. I only come at GBAtemp to lol at the kiddies in their playground, I spend the rest of my time at grown up forums where they dont talk about roms, the wii u and pokemon all day lol.

GBAtemp R.I.P. after 2006 for real, that's when all the cool members left this childs nursery and when the scene died. Now if you excuse me I am done loling at posts from 12 year olds on this forum for one day.

Bye.

*logs into neogaf*


----------



## ferofax (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, I do. I miss doing this too, but I only found out about this glitch (see attached) probably within the last month before temp got hacked.

I can't remember how I did that glitch though, but it was pretty weird.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 10, 2012)

Do I miss the "Old 'temp"?
Yeah, you better believe I do.

I miss the days when I had nothing to do other than fuck with people in the EoF.
I miss the old IPB format that I knew well and grew to love.
I miss the old people we rarely see anymore: TrolleyDave, Toni Plutonij, WildWon: People who I became close friends with, but we seem to have parted ways.

For the first point: I brought that on myself by volunteering to try and help a site I love so well.
The second: We had No choice. We had to evolve, or remain susceptible to the very same attacks that took us down.
Third: Life gets in the way. People change, and grow, and part.

So of course I'm nostalgic for the environment this used to be.
But that isn't to say that we as a community can't make this a great place yet again.

There is incredible potential here.
What we need is for *You* to step up and do your part to make us better,
rather than falling into the "hurr durr trollin iz fun" trap.
We need people willing to share the news they find.
We need people who share the ideas they have.
We need people to contribute their time translating the games that will never be localized.
And more than anything else we need people who can disagree with others without resorting to personal insults.
Because that is not the way to grow and expand this community.

We have to work together,
because separately we are mere drops that never reach the bucket.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Do I miss the "Old 'temp"?
> Yeah, you better believe I do.
> 
> I miss the days when I had nothing to do other than fuck with people in the EoF.
> ...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 10, 2012)

I miss the old GBAtemp, too.
I miss the section which told you who was viewing the thread. I mean, all of my shitty threads were awesomely shitty, in the EoF, and I wanted it to get intense to see who was viewing the thread. 
And Vulpie, I love sharing found news.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> I miss the section which told you who was viewing the thread. I mean, all of my shitty threads were awesomely shitty, in the EoF, and I wanted it to get intense to see who was viewing the thread.


Well, most people post useless shit in every thread they open now-a-days, so it's not a great loss.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 10, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N6 said:


> Well, most people post useless shit in every thread they open now-a-days, so it's not a great loss.


True, but it is more fun to see certain members/staff members viewing the thread, and waiting for their post.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 10, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> True, but it is more fun to see certain members/staff members viewing the thread, and waiting for their post.


 

You really have no idea how often we see a thread and choose not to comment.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You really have no idea how often we see a thread and choose not to comment.


Well, true. I have an explanation for that, but I don't know how to word it out, lol.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah, I miss the old layout and the liveliness of the site.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not sure, I am here just to enjoy the forum content, and it does what it does eversince the first time I check it (was long time ago), but it took me almost 5 years to register.
I didn't use the adds-on on most forums, so I don't care.

To make it short, Forum is about community to share their experience & stuff.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 10, 2012)

Honestly, I think there's nothing more toxic for a community than blinding nostalgia for the past. As soon as the discussion becomes entirely focused on the glory days of the past, people give up any hope or drive for the future.

That's not to say the present's perfect, or that the past didn't have its perks - but we should take off the rose tinted glasses.

Do you want a better temp? A smarter, more engaging community? More meaningful discussion? Then take charge; we can only build it one user at a time.


----------



## LurkerA (Dec 10, 2012)

Just feeling that I like the old GBATemp layout too...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 10, 2012)

No I don't, but I have a solution to your problem. Stfu gtfo and that is one more person towards becoming the old Temp. Cheers.


----------



## Devin (Dec 10, 2012)

Joined in 2009 as a horrible posting novice, and I still do. The first thing I do when I open Chrome? 
Open Hotmail, Facebook, and the Temp.
I'm stealing your writing style Vulpes since it's more pleasing to the eyes then a wall of text.
Like a number of other people I want to be involved somehow with the community.
Free services there, giveaway there, etc. But I stand back, and ask myself. Why?
But that doesn't matter. Point is I don't see the point. 
This is a nice diverse community of users, don't get me wrong.
But the constant bickering over stupid things. The repetition of stupid sayings.
Back in 09 I coded a little, or started to learn how to code. C++.
I think I'm going to go back to learning, but I can't do that with the Temp sucking most of the time.
Most of you are thinking "Her dur. Attention troll.", and if you actually knew me I'm not.
I'll be leaving after suspending some of the main threads I've made here.
I'll leave some contact information to those who I've grown found of.
Now, this doesn't mean I won't post from time to time. When I get free time.
With school, College planning, SAT and C++ learning I'll be busy.
This might give the community, or my perception of it to flourish into something else. (Ha, who am I kidding.)
This thread just happened to be a perfect place to put this post.
So if you need me, or whatever. Send me a PM, which sends me an email.
So I guess this is goodbye for now GBAtemp.

Darn it.
I just remembered.
I'll be back in a few weeks to finish up the Secret Santa event I created.
So uh, yeah.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

jurassicplayer said:


> No I don't, but I have a solution to your problem. Stfu gtfo and that is one more person towards becoming the old Temp. Cheers.


Thanks. How very kind of you.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 10, 2012)

Gbatemp.net was way better with the IPBoard Software. New Scene-Releases were on the Frontpage, the News were much better displayed, etc.

Now it's just a Forum. The XenForo-Software maybe more secure, but GbaTemp has lost much of it's charm. It's also fact that 3ds and WiiU are still not hacked and so there are not much Gaming News anymore.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

Bonny said:


> Gbatemp.net was way better with the IPBoard Software. New Scene-Releases were on the Frontpage, the News were much better displayed, etc.
> 
> Now it's just a Forum. The XenForo-Software maybe more secure, but GbaTemp has lost much of it's charm. It's also fact that 3ds and WiiU are still not hacked and so there are not much Gaming News anymore.


While I agree, I also disagree. While I also believe that GBAtemp has lost part of its 'charm' with the latest changes, I still think it's a bit more than 'just a forum'. Put it this way; it's still the best forum I've been on...


----------



## Bonny (Dec 10, 2012)

Of course, it's still a very big community. But with the IPBoard-Software it was really unique. Now it has no special feeling anymore... at least for me. I never was a big writer here, but a reader. I'am visiting Gbatemp since 2007.


----------



## emigre (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not at all nostalgic towards the past.


----------



## retrodoctor (Dec 10, 2012)

This place is like a breeding ground for 12 year olds. All you guys do is start shitty threads in the EOF, try and be witty, and try to 1UP each other when it comes to jokes. You guys are kids and you act as if your minds surpass each other's intellect. It's fucking ridiculous. 

Watch, some guy is going to quote this, say he's 21, and ask me why I don't just stop coming here. So predictable, too.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> Watch, some guy is going to quote this, say he's 21, and ask me why I don't just stop coming here. So predictable, too.


Hey, I'm 21 and if you don't feel like staying here, why don't you just stop coming here?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 10, 2012)

Damnit OP, see what you did? You made Devin quit now.



retrodoctor said:


> This place is like a breeding ground for 12 year olds. All you guys do is start shitty threads in the EOF, try and be witty, and try to 1UP each other when it comes to jokes. You guys are kids and you act as if your minds surpass each other's intellect. It's fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Watch, some guy is going to quote this, say he's 21, and ask me why I don't just stop coming here. So predictable, too.


I'm 20 and you should stop coming here if you don't like it so much.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Damnit OP, see what you did? You made Devin quit now.


Unfortunately, I didn't make some *others* quit...


----------



## Bonny (Dec 10, 2012)

I'am 30. And of course this is a breeding ground for Kids. Video Games are for Kids in first place. And people coming here to ask (silly) questions. What have you expected? Deep, philosopihic discussions about this time wasting hobby?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 10, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> This place is like a breeding ground for 12 year olds. All you guys do is start shitty threads in the EOF, try and be witty, and try to 1UP each other when it comes to jokes. You guys are kids and you act as if your minds surpass each other's intellect. It's fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Watch, some guy is going to quote this, say he's 21, and ask me why I don't just stop coming here. So predictable, too.


 
You're so edgy, dude. You're like the first person ever to say that about this forum.

I really wish I was as cool as you are. You're so awesome, you stick around in a "breeding ground for 12 year olds", yet do nothing whatsoever to change it.

Wait...Did I say awesome? Sorry, my bad. I meant useless. Gtfo.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2012)

I keep thinking the old forums were a lot more popular and active. Otherwise, I don't really miss any features or the look.
I just miss the amount of posts being made every hour, I keep thinking it was a lot more.


----------



## klim28 (Dec 10, 2012)

I like the old temp look more than the current layout. This current layout is somewhat confusing. I don't know.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Dec 10, 2012)

AFAIK, the followers/following feature was somewhat existent in the old forums, albeit under a different name. IIRC back then it was just "Friend".

Feature-wise, there are definitely things missing such as the blogs and all but I guess it just takes a little time to implement them. Nothing overly major for me.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> AFAIK, the followers/following feature was somewhat existent in the old forums, albeit under a different name. IIRC back then it was just "Friend".
> 
> Feature-wise, there are definitely things missing such as the blogs and all but I guess it just takes a little time to implement them. Nothing overly major for me.


Yeah, I know that the Followers/Following was called friends, but it was less confusing under that name...
From what I've heard the new forums don't support blogs or that stuff, so they can't be implemented.



Satangel said:


> I keep thinking the old forums were a lot more popular and active. Otherwise, I don't really miss any features or the look.
> I just miss the amount of posts being made every hour, I keep thinking it was a lot more.


I feel that too, but maybe it's just me...


----------



## Forstride (Dec 10, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> yet do nothing whatsoever to change it.


 
As bitchy as his post was, what is he supposed to do to change the behavior of the majority of the forum (Pokenoobs, ROMkids, etc.)? When people speak out against the idiocy on here, it either goes unnoticed, or other people bitch about them bitching, like with your post.


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 10, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> This place is like a breeding ground for 12 year olds. All you guys do is start shitty threads in the EOF, try and be witty, and try to 1UP each other when it comes to jokes. You guys are kids and you act as if your minds surpass each other's intellect. It's fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Watch, some guy is going to quote this, say he's 21, and ask me why I don't just stop coming here. So predictable, too.


Yet there are 12 year olds here who contributes and earns more respect from me than what you'll ever have.

I'm 19 and why the fuck don't you just stop coming here?


----------



## Issac (Dec 10, 2012)

I find it funny when some users "remember" the good old times of this site, when the users weren't noobs and all was such a better place.. when they registered in 2011... 


The layout though, and new system... I kinda like it. All I miss is the tabs of the latest discussions, user submitted news, blog and eof that was at the right of the start page...


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2012)

Pokefiends and the "I got the cheapest possible flash cart and it is not as good as a proper one" a new phenomena? Ha
It may well be a kind of cancer but it is also what makes us immortal.

Also http://gbatemp.net/account/preferences - click tempstyle dark and then press save down the bottom of the page.


^
Guiding principle behind site decisions. Costello took the "I sailed away to China" a bit too literally though.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Also http://gbatemp.net/account/preferences - click tempstyle dark and then press save down the bottom of the page.


Thank you! I've been looking for that ever since I came back to this site...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Old temp? 
*checks join date* 
I dont think you know what you are talking about.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Old temp?
> *checks join date*
> I dont think you know what you are talking about.


By "Old 'temp" I mean before the move to this new forum by XenForo...  I'm not exactly sure when the move happened, I left the 'temp for a while, and came back (literally) yesterday...

So by Old 'temp I was talking about 2011 and (very) early 2012.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2012)

lol the old temp had a "Testing Area"


----------



## Issac (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, a couple of months ago GBAtemp was hacked... which lead to the move and stuff, IIRC there were some bullshit going on from the old host as well?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

Issac said:


> Well, a couple of months ago GBAtemp was hacked... which lead to the move and stuff, IIRC there were some bullshit going on from the old host as well?


Thanks, I've read most of the story from going through threads to 'catch up' on what I've missed...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 10, 2012)

Umm, no.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm 14. You'll never earn my respect since u didn't register on gbatemp the same year as I did. Regarding new gbatemp. I really really like the improvements. I do NOT like the whole "connect your facebook account". I prefer separate accounts for everything. That way, less things can go to hell.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2012)

I really did like V4 of IPB... Xen is ok... But it feels really bare.


----------



## Unagi (Dec 10, 2012)

I miss some of the older staff.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 10, 2012)

Not really, no.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 10, 2012)

I like Xen.  I just dislike the lack of features. Status updates being in a more obvious location, and blogs are two big things. Blogs was my primary place to check out.
That's about it though. I'm already completely used to Xen and sort of forgot what the Temp used to look like.

As for people, and how the forum is...i'm content. It's easier to go with the flow, rather than cry about change. That's just how forums work. They never stay the same, that's what's interesting about 'em if you DO stick around for a while.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 10, 2012)

I remember when i first joined the Temp after months of just lurking, i was so excited and proud to have become a GBATEMP member.

I've always consider the Temp a place where you would find help and assistance from the elite on most subjects you had concerning console hacking and flashcart help.

I've always felt like i wanted to help out here where i could, and be part of this great community.

I do feel now though it doesn't feel the same place, there's way too much bickering and arguments.

Having said this, i still find myself visiting this forum every day, usually it's the first website i visit when i startup my PC, and i will still continue to do this, but i find myself spending less time here than i did.

@Devin, i'm sorry to see you go m8, you are one of Tempers I have a lot of respect for, you'll be missed Dev.


----------



## emigre (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it just me or is with every forum on the planet, there's always a "Wasn't the forum better in the old days," thread where the majority of posts go "yeahhh it better before."

Honestly, I've been a member for four years and I can't say I've seen a notable increase or decline with forum quality. I remember 2009 being a case of people going "which flashcarts should I buy?" Or moronic flashcart fanboys. Activity has seemingly dropped since than but I would put that down to the DS and Wii verging on commercial death particularly as seemingly half the posts in that peroid were noobs/newbies/parents/retards asking how to pirate and with the inability to pirate the new consoles, the site is seeing less activity.

EDIT: Added more shit.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 10, 2012)

Following/follower?  Haven't heard of it!

That's what I like about the new 'Temp: Once all the old content is restored, it _can_ act like the old 'Temp, but it can be more modern if you want it to.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 10, 2012)

I miss moving avatars. How am I supposed to make people feel dizzy or ill without my black and white swirly avatar?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 10, 2012)

I know what is getting everyone in a bunch. It's obvious to me now.
You all miss njrg. I should have realized it sooner.
BOXSHOT Y U NO HERE ANYMORE?!?! WE, AS IN FGG, MISS YOU!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 10, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> I'm 14...


If you're 14 now and you registered in 2002, then you signed up at age 4?!


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 10, 2012)

Been lurking here for years b4 I became a member. U see new facs everyday and old faces, but for me, the forum stayed the same. (Apart from the Pokéfloods, but this year wasn't that bad at all)


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 11, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N6 said:


> If you're 14 now and you registered in 2002, then you signed up at age 4?!


God damnit, someone knows math!  I'm screwed.

Oh and just as gamefan5, I had been lurking about gbatemp before I actually became a member. Membership started being a necessity round the time I became member


----------



## Icealote (Dec 11, 2012)

I miss ye old blogs...and those bento blogs someone used to make lol


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 11, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> God damnit, someone knows math!  I'm screwed.
> 
> Oh and just as gamefan5, I had been lurking about gbatemp before I actually became a member. Membership started being a necessity round the time I became member


But wasn't the forum only created less than a month before you signed up?!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2012)

I like the change, I thought it was about time for a fresh new look.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 11, 2012)

*insert conservative comment about change here*


----------



## Issac (Dec 11, 2012)

I miss some old members, not because "the new ones suck" or anything like that... But WeaponXxX (or was it just weaponx?) with his long thoughtful and sometimes sad posts... Bonemonkey with his crazy trolling, could've taught Emigre a thing or two  haha, nah just joking.

Though I miss the days when I was active on the IRC channel. The days of the GBA roms. When Golden Sun was first released, got the rom, jizzed in my pants and ran to the store to buy it. Getting my first flashcart, a clear red 256 Mbit EZ-flash. Reading all the reviews.. ah.. the memories. That was all before I was struck with the Pirate Syndrome... and THAT is what's making me a bitter person nowadays


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 11, 2012)

I rarely come here nowadays


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 11, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N6 said:


> But wasn't the forum only created less than a month before you signed up?!


I don't remember tbh  I only remember having browsed it without being a member to get my dose of gba goodstuff


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 11, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> I don't remember tbh  I only remember having browsed it without being a member to get my dose of gba goodstuff


Well KiVan (member #1 and creator of the site) 'joined' on October 24 2002, so you joined about 2wks after...


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 11, 2012)

yeah that might be right


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 11, 2012)

i miss the old gbatemp
CURSE YOU HACKERS


----------



## Narayan (Dec 11, 2012)

i just miss the blogs.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm okay with everything and I realize that the site isn't finished yet.


----------



## NightsOwl (Dec 11, 2012)

I used to regular the Terraria Online Forums often. Like, very often. And this is what they used. So I'm fine with it. But the old Temp looked like an original site. I liked that, but it's nothing to complain about.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 11, 2012)

I need trophies nao!
Atleast we had badges but I NEED TROPHIES. WHAT'S TAKING SOO LOOONNGGG


----------



## emigre (Dec 11, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> I need trophies nao!
> Atleast we had badges but I NEED TROPHIES. WHAT'S TAKING SOO LOOONNGGG


 
If you want trophies so much than get a PS3.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> If you want trophies so much than get a PS3.


 
Yeah I like trophies better *than *ps3.
Lol.
Anyway, I'm talking about GBATEMP GETTING THEM


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 11, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yeah I like trophies better *than *ps3.
> Lol.
> Anyway, I'm talking about GBATEMP GETTING THEM


I disagree with your choice of gif.
Try again.
;O;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I disagree with your choice of gif.
> Try again.
> ;O;


 
Your collection was just just so awesome I needed to try it.
Next time it will match perfectly. You will see!


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 11, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yeah I like trophies better *than *ps3.
> Lol.
> Anyway, I'm talking about GBATEMP GETTING THEM


Mixing up then and than is sort of emigres thing, he does it on purpose.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just spent fifteen minutes looking for blogs. None have been found so far. This sucks.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah they are kinda inaccessible right now.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 11, 2012)

The new layout is kinda shitty, but I "Like" the likes.




Ah, fuck you guys! That was funny!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 11, 2012)

If you want the old gbatemp, go spend your time in the wiki.
I suppose they simply didn't have enough time to redo the old skin for xenforo. It's a lot of work. Give me some time and a reason to do it, and I would create the skin myself.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 15, 2012)

Same shit, different day. The site is no better or worse than it was 1 year ago or 10 years ago.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 16, 2012)

I totally miss having all of my PM's being shared through underground channels bc the site got hacked.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 16, 2012)

I see a lot of people willing to bitch about how things aren't as good as they used to be, yet when someone makes an effort that isn't flawless everyone seems ready to jump them for it. 
Its just like American politics really, so many people willing to complain about things never change and how the old times were better, yet nobody willing to actually do something about it.

And yes I'm just as guilty as everyone else, but at least i'm not blind to it.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, just the energy of temp has been subdued compared to the past, and then we had Xenforo thanks to those hackers.

Still not a fan of it. I miss the IP.B one, but alas..

But hey, it's not like this post is going to help anyone.


----------



## cutterjohn (Jan 26, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Do I miss the "Old 'temp"?
> Yeah, you better believe I do.
> 
> I miss the days when I had nothing to do other than fuck with people in the EoF.
> ...


Yes.

New Temp kinda blows, and was quite the shock to me when I turned up to visit a while back.

The most annoying things to me are the crap new site sw, and how ALL of the article are all f'ed up now and they couldn't be arsed to actually fix them. I'm surprised that they couldn't whip up a simple script to at least fix the articles...


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 29, 2013)

Why does the phrase "get off my lawn" come to mind in this thread?

I do miss the blogs, a little. I have plenty of other blogs, though.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not a veteran on the forums (evident by my "Newcomer" tag below my avatar), but so far, I think these forums are pretty good.

Although, I haven't really posted in any other section other than Off Topic, I think the members here are pretty friendly (there are some who aren't so friendly, but most are).

EDIT: Also, what does everyone here have against Pokemon?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 29, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> EDIT: Also, what does everyone here have against Pokemon?


Nothing. The community loves to exaggerate matters.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 29, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Nothing. The community loves to exaggerate matters.


I was afraid I would have to remove the Pokemon stuff in my signature.

...You know, either way, I probably wouldn't remove it anyway.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 29, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> I'm not a veteran on the forums (evident by my "Newcomer" tag below my avatar), but so far, I think these forums are pretty good.
> 
> Although, I haven't really posted in any other section other than Off Topic, I think the members here are pretty friendly (there are some who aren't so friendly, but most are).
> 
> EDIT: Also, what does everyone here have against Pokemon?


 
Every time a new pokemon game comes out (especially in English, but japanese releases too), this place gets flooded with noobs and idiots making dozens of threads for the same question, no one reads the rules, everyone has 1 post and joined that day.
Lots of bans.
It's a fun time really.

Otherwise the pokemon fanbase here is pretty large. Most people like it. Myself not included.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 29, 2013)

Honestly, I don't even remember the old GBAtemp


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 29, 2013)

my gif is stuck in time. now it's boring.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 29, 2013)

the old temp was better


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2013)

I want moving ava's back...
So I can use Kuro again


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 3, 2013)

You whippersnappers don't know how good you have it! Why, back in my day, if you were enough of a sucker to buy an R4-III without doing proper research, you had to screw with YSMenu and then post guides about how to make it work on GBATemp! AND THEN NO ONE WOULD CARE!

Gatdam whippersnappers, with all your whipping and snapping.

But no, I was here five years ago and all I can really say is that things were just different, there were more discussions applying to the issues of the day (like DS card firmware updates) instead of the issues applying to this day. Granted, I was gone for like, three years, so I'm uninformed on what happened within that timespan, but I can't say it's gotten any better or worse. Just different conversations, really.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 3, 2013)

You're too young of a member to miss the old GBAtemp.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh. Well, what year is this "old GBATemp" from, precisely?


----------



## Maverick_z (Feb 4, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> Oh. Well, what year is this "old GBATemp" from, precisely?


 
idk either from 2002 to now or before the hack


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2013)

This thread made me realize that I've been in this shithole for 4 years now.

Wow.



_(trollolololo... )_


----------



## omegasoul6 (Feb 4, 2013)

I miss back when there weren't terrible puns everywhere.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 4, 2013)

omegasoul6 said:


> I miss back when there weren't terrible puns everywhere.


 
It's your fault that you didn't prepare a better puntingency plan.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's your fault that you didn't prepare a better puntingency plan.


I guess you could say that the _pun_ishment fits the crime.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## triassic911 (Feb 4, 2013)

emigre said:


> Is it just me or is with every forum on the planet, there's always a "Wasn't the forum better in the old days," thread where the majority of posts go "yeahhh it better before."
> 
> Honestly, I've been a member for four years and I can't say I've seen a notable increase or decline with forum quality. I remember 2009 being a case of people going "which flashcarts should I buy?" Or moronic flashcart fanboys. Activity has seemingly dropped since than but I would put that down to the DS and Wii verging on commercial death particularly as seemingly half the posts in that peroid were noobs/newbies/parents/retards asking how to pirate and with the inability to pirate the new consoles, the site is seeing less activity.
> 
> EDIT: Added more shit.


It was even better before that imo. I LOVED this site when I first joined but now it's decent. I come here mostly for USN.


----------



## rockbmi (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks and is fine for me.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> This thread made me realize that I've been in this shithole for 4 years now.
> 
> Wow.


Please feel free to leave at anytime.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Please feel free to leave at anytime.


Love you too!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> This thread made me realize that I've been in this shithole for 4 years now.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


I just realized that I joined only one day before you did


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I just realized that I joined only one day before you did


Are you going to rub your seniority in my face now?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Are you going to rub your seniority in my face now?


Only his privates.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Only his privates.


That was to be expected.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 8, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Only his privates.


I like where this going


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2013)

To be honest, yes.

I miss the old IPB layout as well as the members and the blogs; Blaze's blogs were always particularly enthralling thanks to the surprising amount of stuff that actually goes on in his lives.


----------

